# Orbital Skiing Poles on Sale



## dl (Nov 25, 2013)

Retail pricing for Orbital Skiing's Discovery (3-section) and Endeavor (2-section) all-mountain poles has been reduced to $139 and $129 respectively. I just set up a Black Friday sale - good through 12/2. Use Coupon code BF2013 when you check out and you'll get a 30% discount on your order. The effective prices will be $97.30 and $90.30 - Happy Thanksgiving!

For those unfamiliar with the poles, go to www.orbitalskiing.com. These poles have been reviewed on this site in a separate posting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2013)

Do the poles hold whiskey?


----------



## dl (Nov 26, 2013)

When Rev 3.0 comes out. Use a flask in the mean time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

dl said:


> When Rev 3.0 comes out. Use a flask in the mean time.



Actually soda bottle in camblepack backpack works great.


----------



## dl (Oct 29, 2014)

*Halloween discount of 33% now being offered on Orbital Skiing poles*

A discount of 33% will automatically be given to any orders placed between now and Sunday, 11/2. The retail prices have also been reduced - $119 for the 3-section poles and $99 for the 2-section poles.


----------



## dl (Oct 29, 2014)

dl said:


> A discount of 33% will automatically be given to any orders placed between now and Sunday, 11/2. The retail prices have also been reduced - $119 for the 3-section poles and $99 for the 2-section poles.



Use SPOOKY as the code for free ground shipping.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2014)

Too pricey for this kid!  


.......


----------

